# R.I.P Jake.



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

R.I.P Jake, my mums three legged whippet cross, who died today at the age of 16 I think.
He hung on and fought like a strong dog.
He passed around 10pm last night.

We will always love and miss you Jake, and never forget you. Xxxx


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. 16 is a very good age and he obviously had a happy life with you 

Again, sorry for your loss


----------

